# TrueCrypt Officially Dead... Now Going to Be Reborn as CipherShed



## drmike (Sep 20, 2014)

We had a couple of threads on vpsBoard about TrueCrypt and most notoriously in May roughly when their site was "defaced" labeling TrueCrypt as insecure. 

Well under the different license created by the Truecrypt author(s) one could fork the project, but can't make reference to the original.

So now we have the new TrueCrypt replacement .... CipherShed ---> https://ciphershed.org/

Looks like things are in pre-release at this point.

July 27th was last meeting of the team:

https://ciphershed.org/minutes-from-pmc-meeting-on-2014-07-27/

Hoping these folks deliver something soon


----------



## rmlhhd (Sep 20, 2014)

I went to a security talk at EMF Camp last month, they were talking about encryption and why TrueCrypt was taken down.


If you don't already know, the reason they say bitlocker is better is to give us a message saying their being fucked.


If you want TrueCrypt go to this site -https://truecrypt.ch


It's being audited to check for issues and backdoors. None as of yet.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> So now we have the new TrueCrypt replacement .... CipherShed ---> https://ciphershed.org/


"The first version of CipherShed is in development. The current process consists of “rebranding” the TrueCrypt 7.1a code."

Yes, new logo must be the priority...


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Sep 20, 2014)

This is good news. I have noticed that there have been a lot of spinoffs lately. This means we should see a lot of development and innovation of ideas and improvemnts.


----------



## dcdan (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking at this...

https://ciphershed.org/news/

and

https://wiki.ciphershed.org/PMC

Reminds me hypervm... And yes, the way they advertize "rebranding" is another bad sign.

I want to be wrong though.


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 21, 2014)

I have followed their commits since day one and on their IRC, but there has been virtually nothing of substance added. The guys behind it are highly capable, or at least the majority of them, unless things has changed since about two months. Very good guys.
Too bad nothing of substance has come out during all this time. Merely a rebranding so far.

_**puts on his tin-foil hat**_

Now onto something else, albeit related:



Make what you want out of that. I'll stay clear from everything until a new audit is done.

*[edit]*

​Fixed formatting.



dcdan said:


> Looking at this...
> 
> https://ciphershed.org/news/
> 
> ...


----------



## dcdan (Sep 21, 2014)

So what exactly is wrong with the latest working truecrypt 7.1a, does it really need any further rebr... umm, development?


----------



## drmike (Nov 8, 2015)

dcdan said:


> So what exactly is wrong with the latest working truecrypt 7.1a, does it really need any further rebr... umm, development?





Whole TrueCrypt = unsafe thing remains odd.


I will point at this new find: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/04/truecrypt_decrypted_by_fbi/


```
4 Aug 2015 at 22:42, Alexander J Martin
Discontinued on-the-fly disk encryption utility TrueCrypt was unable to keep out the FBI in the case of a US government techie who stole copies of classified military documents. How the Feds broke into the IT bod's encrypted TrueCrypt partition isn't clear.

It raises questions about the somewhat sinister situation surrounding the software team's sudden decision to stop working on the popular project last May.

US Air Force sysadmin Christopher Glenn was sent down for 10 years after stealing military documents relating to the Middle East, in addition to copying emails controlled by the commander of a special unit that conducts military operations in Central and South America and the Caribbean,
```


----------

